# Best size Whatmann filter to get for ease of use



## Hyperkind

What micron filter whatmann do you like using best? Which keeps your hands from getting too sore? I’m a .22 micron PVDF fella myself.


----------



## matsuo munefusa

This is an old post but figured I would bump and suggest a caulking gun. It will fit a 20ml syringe + wheel filter for the novice brewer that is plenty. Not suitable for commercial purposes obviously.


----------

